# Michigan Car Insurance



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey,

I just moved to Detroit, Michigan where I discovered astronomical insurance rates. Anyone have tips on lowering costs, or recommendations for insurance companies? I heard it can be cheaper if you use an address outside of Detroit. Please help me. The cheapest I have found so far has been $287/month. That is three times what I paid in DC.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

Want a lower rate? MOVE. I recently moved out of the Detroit area. Michigan has one of the highest insurance costs in the country. Detroit has the highest cost in the state. Do your research. Different companies charge different rates in the city. When I last lived in Detroit "proper" I used AllState. When I moved to the burbs I switched. Be careful and I suggest rideshare insurance. There are a lot of non insured people in Detroit because of the high rates. I don't know what your situation is but overall it was cheaper (and safer) for me to live in the suburb than in the city. Hope that helps.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

pjrxj said:


> Want a lower rate? MOVE. I recently moved out of the Detroit area. Michigan has one of the highest insurance costs in the country. Detroit has the highest cost in the state. Do your research. Different companies charge different rates in the city. When I last lived in Detroit "proper" I used All-State. When I moved to the burbs I switched. Be careful and I suggest rideshare insurance. There are a lot of non insured people in Detroit because of the high rates. I don't know what your situation is but overall it was cheaper (and safer) for me to to live in the suburb than in the city. Hope that helps.


Thanks so much!! I did find that the rates are cheaper in the burbs. I am going to look into that. I have not settled on an area yet, and had no idea beforehand that insurance was so expensive.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> Thanks so much!! I did find that the rates are cheaper in the burbs. I am going to look into that. I have not settled on an area yet, and had no idea beforehand that insurance was so expensive.


You're welcome. Also consider where you will be working and/or Uber/Lyfting. Lyft is improving but Uber is king in the Detroit area. Depending on when you drive the best areas for working are Downtown, Royal Oak, Ferndale and Ann Arbor. I found the best success working late nights Thursday through Sunday.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

pjrxj said:


> You're welcome. Also consider where you will be working and/or Uber/Lyfting. Lyft is improving but Uber is king in the Detroit area. Depending on when you drive the best areas for working are Downtown, Royal Oak, Ferndale and Ann Arbor. I found the best success working late nights Thursday through Sunday.


Thanks. How is the airport? In DC, the airports were hot zones....


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not sure. I usually only did airport runs on Friday and Monday mornings. Which was still Thursday and Sunday nights for me. I never wanted to wait around the airport for a ride. I'm in Atlanta now with one of the busiest airports and I still don't wait around after a drop off. With both cities there are a lot of drivers waiting at the airports in front of you. I don't make money unless my wheels are turning. Lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Move out of the City. Rochester Hills you'll get much better insurance rates. I switched to Farmers because they offer a rideshare endorsement. So for two cars full coverage, rideshare on one, homeowners and an umbrella policy we're at about 310 per month total.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> You're welcome. Also consider where you will be working and/or Uber/Lyfting. Lyft is improving but Uber is king in the Detroit area. Depending on when you drive the best areas for working are Downtown, Royal Oak, Ferndale and Ann Arbor. I found the best success working late nights Thursday through Sunday.


Lyft is not really improving here.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Move out of the City. Rochester Hills you'll get much better insurance rates. I switched to Farmers because they offer a rideshare endorsement. So for two cars full coverage, rideshare on one, homeowners and an umbrella policy we're at about 310 per month total.


Depending on the vehicles that's pretty good for MI.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> Depending on the vehicles that's pretty good for MI.


It was a little bit more than encompass but they don't offer a rideshare endorsement at all. about 105 per month more than encompass - 32 of that is the rideshare endorsement and 25 of that is the umbrella policy which I didn't have before. And the rest is so they can have those fancy TV commercials.


----------

